# Printed buildings kits????????



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I saw an ad for buildings you print out and glue together on card stock paper, has anyone any info on these? Are they worth it? what is the quality? How do they really look when assembled?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I downloaded a couple of sample buildings but haven't actually made any of them yet. It does seem like an interesting idea. I haven't quite mastered printing to scale yet either.

This you tube video shows a guy making house models from foam board and I thought it might be good to augment the building downloads with the rigidity of foam board, but as yet have not done it. Might not be practical for smaller scales.






It will be interesting to see the responses you get


----------

